# Cruciferous vegetables anyone?



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

[h=2]What are cruciferous vegetables?
[/h]Cruciferous vegetables are part of the _Brassica genus of plants. They include the following vegetables, among others:_




Arugula
Bok choy
Broccoli
Brussels sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Collard greens


Horseradish
Kale
Radishes
Rutabaga
Turnips
Watercress
Wasabi




[h=2]_Why are cancer researchers studying cruciferous vegetables?_
[/h]_Cruciferous vegetables are rich in nutrients, including several carotenoids (beta-carotene, lutein, zeaxanthin); vitamins C, E, and K; folate; and minerals. They also are a good fiber source.  _
_In addition, cruciferous vegetables contain a group of substances known as glucosinolates, which are sulfur-containing chemicals. These chemicals are responsible for the pungent aroma and bitter flavor of cruciferous vegetables._
_During food preparation, chewing, and digestion, the glucosinolates in cruciferous vegetables are broken down to form biologically active compounds such as indoles, nitriles, thiocyanates, and isothiocyanates (1). Indole-3-carbinol (an indole) and sulforaphane (an isothiocyanate) have been most frequently examined for their anticancer effects._
_Indoles and isothiocyanates have been found to inhibit the development of cancer in several organs in rats and mice, including the bladder, breast, colon, liver, lung, and stomach (2, 3). Studies in animals and experiments with cells grown in the laboratory have identified several potential ways in which these compounds may help prevent cancer:_


_They help protect cells from DNA damage._
_They help inactivate carcinogens._
_They have antiviral and antibacterial effects._
_They have anti-inflammatory effects._
_They induce cell death (apoptosis)._
_They inhibit tumor blood vessel formation (angiogenesis) and tumor cell migration (needed for metastasis)._
_Studies in humans, however, have shown mixed results._

[h=2]_Is there evidence that cruciferous vegetables can help reduce cancer risk in people?_
[/h]_Researchers have investigated possible associations between intake of cruciferous vegetables and the risk of cancer. The evidence has been reviewed by various experts. Key studies regarding four common forms of cancer are described briefly below._


_Prostate cancer: Cohort studies in the Netherlands (4), United States (5), and Europe (6) have examined a wide range of daily cruciferous vegetable intakes and found little or no association with prostate cancer risk. However, some case-control studies have found that people who ate greater amounts of cruciferous vegetables had a lower risk of prostate cancer (7, 8)._
_Colorectal cancer: Cohort studies in the United States and the Netherlands have generally found no association between cruciferous vegetable intake and colorectal cancer risk (9-11). The exception is one study in the Netherlands—the Netherlands Cohort Study on Diet and Cancer—in which women (but not men) who had a high intake of cruciferous vegetables had a reduced risk of colon (but not rectal) cancer (12)._
_Lung cancer: Cohort studies in Europe, the Netherlands, and the United States have had varying results (13-15). Most studies have reported little association, but one U.S. analysis—using data from the Nurses’ Health Study and the Health Professionals’ Follow-up Study—showed that women who ate more than 5 servings of cruciferous vegetables per week had a lower risk of lung cancer (16)._
_Breast cancer: One case-control study found that women who ate greater amounts of cruciferous vegetables had a lower risk of breast cancer (17). A meta-analysis of studies conducted in the United States, Canada, Sweden, and the Netherlands found no association between cruciferous vegetable intake and breast cancer risk (18). An additional cohort study of women in the United States similarly showed only a weak association with breast cancer risk (19)._
_A few studies have shown that the bioactive components of cruciferous vegetables can have beneficial effects on biomarkers of cancer-related processes in people. For example, one study found that indole-3-carbinol was more effective than placebo in reducing the growth of abnormal cells on the surface of the cervix (20)._
_In addition, several case-control studies have shown that specific forms of the gene that encodes glutathione S-transferase, which is the enzyme that metabolizes and helps eliminate isothiocyanates from the body, may influence the association between cruciferous vegetable intake and human lung and colorectal cancer risk (21-23)._

[h=2]_Are cruciferous vegetables part of a healthy diet?_
[/h]_The federal government’s Dietary Guidelines for Americans 2010 recommend consuming a variety of vegetables each day. Different vegetables are rich in different nutrients. _
_Vegetables are categorized into five subgroups: dark-green, red and orange, beans and peas (legumes), starchy, and other vegetables. Cruciferous vegetables fall into the “dark-green vegetables” category and the “other vegetables” category. More information about vegetables and diet, including how much of these foods should be eaten daily or weekly, is available from the U.S. Department of Agriculture website Choose My Plate. 

Higher consumption of vegetables in general may protect against some diseases, including some types of cancer. However, when researchers try to distinguish cruciferous vegetables from other foods in the diet, it can be challenging to get clear results because study participants may have trouble remembering precisely what they ate. Also, people who eat cruciferous vegetables may be more likely than people who don’t to have other healthy behaviors that reduce disease risk. It is also possible that some people, because of their genetic background, metabolize dietary isothiocyanates differently. However, research has not yet revealed a specific group of people who, because of their genetics, benefit more than other people from eating cruciferous vegetables._


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 13, 2016)

I love broccoli, cabbage, and cauliflower, and will eat sprouts on occasion.

Your list left out mustard greens (I assume turnip greens too?), also water cress, garden cress, and rutabagas (swedes).


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2016)

Love all of them but Brussel sprouts. Ewww. Lol.


----------



## IKE (Jun 13, 2016)

I like everything on the list except for the three things that I've never tried and you never can tell I might like them also.......arugula, wasabi and rutabaga.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 13, 2016)

Like them all, except turnips.  I've found brussels sprouts are delicious when brushed with olive oil and roasted, same with most vegetables.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Like them all, except turnips.  I've found brussels sprouts are delicious when brushed with olive oil and roasted, same with most vegetables.


Yum, those brussel sprouts sound so good!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 13, 2016)

I love them all except the collard greens. Although I may not have had them prepared properly. My hubby will not sit down to Thanksgiving dinner unless there is a huge bowl of turnips on the table. That and creamed onions is all he needs to round out his holiday dinner.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

I've never had creamed onions.  Do you have a recipe for them?


----------



## Gemma (Jun 13, 2016)

I've never had collard greens or wasabi, but I do like all the rest.  I like my brussel sprouts prepared like Cookie does, brushed with oil & roasted. Yum!


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 13, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love them all except the collard greens. Although I may not have had them prepared properly. My hubby will not sit down to Thanksgiving dinner unless there is a huge bowl of turnips on the table. That and creamed onions is all he needs to round out his holiday dinner.



Some people cook collards to death, just need medium heat for 10-15 minutes to soften the leaf.  Maybe needs a little brown sugar too, since they can be bitter.   Add some mustard greens, turnip greens, some chopped onion and a pinch of red pepper flakes.    Don't really need to overcook.

Edit:  Turnips- ya just cut 'em up and boil like potatoes, then mash & add salt and butter.

Brussel sprouts- I'd just steam them, then season to taste.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 13, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Love all of them but Brussel sprouts. Ewww. Lol.



Yeah, I'm kinda Ewww about them as well.  Just try thinking of them as cute little baby cabbages!


----------



## Gemma (Jun 13, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda Ewww about them as well.  Just try thinking of them as cute little baby cabbages!


Maybe it's the smell of cooked brussel sprouts that turn you off.  Ever try them in a cold salad?  Really good!  Many recipes for that on-line.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 13, 2016)

I like most all the 'greens' except Kale, I've tried several different ways to cook them..and always have to throw out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Some people cook collards to death, just need medium heat for 10-15 minutes to soften the leaf.  Maybe needs a little brown sugar too, since they can be bitter.   Add some mustard greens, turnip greens, some chopped onion and a pinch of red pepper flakes.    Don't really need to overcook.
> 
> Edit:  Turnips- ya just cut 'em up and boil like potatoes, then mash & add salt and butter.
> 
> Brussel sprouts- I'd just steam them, then season to taste.


I have to try that with turnips; mashed turnips!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 13, 2016)

Eat 'em all the time, especially broccoli and brussels sprouts.   Since the price of meat is so high, have decreased the meat by 1/2 and added another veggie.   Have also stopped by frozen and having fresh.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Eat 'em all the time, especially broccoli and brussels sprouts.   Since the price of meat is so high, have decreased the meat by 1/2 and added another veggie.   Have also stopped by frozen and having fresh.


I like to get fresh veggies more than frozen, too, they just taste better.


----------



## chic (Jun 14, 2016)

I eat fresh broccoli every day. It cooks up quick and it's so healthy for you. I eat it as a side with fish or poultry and throw it into stews, casseroles and stir fry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 14, 2016)

chic said:


> I eat fresh broccoli every day. It cooks up quick and it's so healthy for you. I eat it as a side with fish or poultry and throw it into stews, casseroles and stir fry.


I like broccoli but don't eat it every day.  It is really healthy, you're right!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 14, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I've never had creamed onions.  Do you have a recipe for them?


I boil small white onions until just tender and drain well.. Make a basic cream sauce, Mix 1 Tablespoon cornstarch with 1 cup of milk, add 2 Tablespoons butter or margarine,1/4 Teaspoon salt and 1/8 Teaspoon white pepper. I cook it all in the microwave until thick. You can do it on the stove but I hate watching it because it will scorch easily. When nice and thick add the drained onions and adjust the seasoning. This is good for 1 pound of onions. I use cornstarch because I can't eat wheat but tastes the same as if I used flour.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 14, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I boil small white onions until just tender and drain well.. Make a basic cream sauce, Mix 1 Tablespoon cornstarch with 1 cup of milk, add 2 Tablespoons butter or margarine,1/4 Teaspoon salt and 1/8 Teaspoon white pepper. I cook it all in the microwave until thick. You can do it on the stove but I hate watching it because it will scorch easily. When nice and thick add the drained onions and adjust the seasoning. This is good for 1 pound of onions. I use cornstarch because I can't eat wheat but tastes the same as if I used flour.


Thank you Ruth.  Sounds so yummy.  I love onions and they are so good for us.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 15, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda Ewww about them as well.  Just try thinking of them as cute little baby cabbages!


 I have made Brussel Sprout lovers out of former haters by introducing them to roasted brussel sprouts. I shake them in a plastic bag with a little olive oil and sprinkle with Kosher salt. Most importantly,I roast them in my cast iron skillet until the outer leaves are a little charred and crunchy. YUMMO!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 15, 2016)

My mother used to make creamed onions just as posted above.  Also creamed baby potatoes in the same way.  Both were very tasty.

I love vegetables and eat a lot of them, except two -- turnips and eggplant.  Just don't like the taste of turnips, and I cannot abide the consistency of eggplant.  My mother used to pan fry egg-and-floured eggplant slices and they were fine and with a crisp exterior.  I've tried it and can't replicate her results.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I have made Brussel Sprout lovers out of former haters by introducing them to roasted brussel sprouts. I shake them in a plastic bag with a little olive oil and sprinkle with Kosher salt. Most importantly,I roast them in my cast iron skillet until the outer leaves are a little charred and crunchy. YUMMO!



I sliver my fresh brussel sprouts..  sauté them in olive oil.. add the zest of one lemon along with the juice.  I make a rue with flour and add chicken broth and crumbled bacon bits.  lightly thicken the sauce.   It is absolutely delish.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2016)

I like broccoli, cauliflower and brussel sprouts.  I mostly steam my veggies, and use either frozen or fresh.  We also slice the brussel sprouts and saute in olive oil with seasonings and sometimes grill them in the oven.  Only time I eat cabbage is maybe once a year when we make corned beef.  All these are really healthy for you, I don't eat enough vegetables though, as I kid I wouldn't eat any.  My mother was not happy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like broccoli, cauliflower and brussel sprouts.  I mostly steam my veggies, and use either frozen or fresh.  We also slice the brussel sprouts and saute in olive oil with seasonings and sometimes grill them in the oven.  Only time I eat cabbage is maybe once a year when we make corned beef.  All these are really healthy for you, I don't eat enough vegetables though, as I kid I wouldn't eat any.  My mother was not happy.


I like the way you make the brussel sprouts and should do that cuz it sounds so dang good!  I don't eat enough veggies either.  Tonight I'm having broccoli, carrots, onions, tofu in a vegetable broth.  I've never made it this way before.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 3, 2016)

I've been expirementing with bbq'd veggies.   So far, broccoli, cauliflower, quartered red or sweet onion, baby bok choy, red, yellow or orange bell pepper, egg plant (we decided we didn't like it), grape tomatoes all thrown in a plastic bag with some olive oil.    Really good, but I keep managing to burn them, not giving them enough attention when cooking.  With Brussels sprouts I'll marinate in a combo or olive oil, honey and siracha and bake until done.  I've also made some Brussels sprouts 'chips' by peeling off the layers of leaves, tossing with some olive oil, adding kosher salt and baking until crispy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2016)

Just had some oven-grilled brussels sprouts with oven-grilled lamb chops......so good 'cause my hubby made them.  It was my pleasure to clean up afterwards.


----------

